# No eth0 after install, error with e100

## ndilworth

Hi All,

This is my first post and first system I've ever built in Linux let alone Gentoo, so please forgive any noobishness. I will try to provide as much background on what I have done so far. I have exhausted every thread I could find to try and fix my issue.

Did the install through the live cd and networking was fine. Once I finished the install and boot to gentoo, I get:

Bringing up interface eth0

ERROR: interface eth0 does not exist

Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

ifconfig -a gives me:

dummy0 Link encap:Ethernet...

lo Link encap:Local Loopback

lspci -v | grep Ethernet gives me:

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet Controller (rev 02)

and from the device driver check & report it tells me that I should be using the e100 driver (this is also what the livecd was using)

The first few times I built this into the kernel as [*] (not sure what the term is for that). When I would do a lspci -v it would not show a Kernel module

I then tried adding it as a module. lspci -v now shows Kernel modules: e100 and then doing a modprobe e100 gives me:

FATAL: Error inserting e100 (/lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/e100.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or uknown parameter (see dmesg)

I also tried modprobe -f e100 and got:

FATAL: Error inserting e100 (/lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/e100.ko): Invalid module format

After modifying the kernel each time I would

make && make modules_install

cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel

dmesg gives me (including the udev stuff because it might be relevant):

udev: starting version 151

udevd (973): /proc/973/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/973/oom_score_adj instead.

e100: Uknown symbol mii_ethtool_sset (err 0)

e100: Uknown symbol mii_link_ok (err 0)

e100: Uknown symbol mii_check_link (err 0)

e100: Uknown symbol mii_nway_restart (err 0)

e100: Uknown symbol generic_mii_ioctl (err 0)

e100: Uknown symbol mii_ethtool_gset (err 0)

I feel I should mention that I initially had an issue with my system booting at all, it would hang at

init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: 3640 bytes left

So I enabled Maintain a devtmpfs filesystem to mount at /dev and the Automount part and that fixed it.

Any assistance would be much appreciated!

Nick

----------

## cwr

I'd be inclined get a clean kernel build before going any further - start with one of NeddySeagoon's

kernel seeds (http://www.kernel-seeds.org).  If  you can't load a module after a standard kernel

compile something is very wrong.  Once you've got the kernel built correctly, I'm pretty sure

the driver will work.

(I'm writing this on a machine using the e100 driver btw).

Good luck - Will

----------

## krinn

cwr: kernel seed aren't by neddy  :Smile: 

neddy own knowledge, wisdom of the old, play with the council, crawl that forum writing good words and own many thanks by many users.

ps: there's also rumors he own the one ring, but as it as no effect on him, he just throw it into water

ndilworth: your kernel module have unkown symbol, it just mean that this module wasn't build with your current running kernel, there's many ways to get this situation, but just one to fix it.

rebuild your kernel, rebuild the modules, remove /lib/modules/kernelversion, reinstall module, install the kernel, boot the kernel

even you think you've done it right, you fail at some parts, alternate you can do make mrproper to clean everything and restart (make sure you backup your kernel .config as it will also be delete)

----------

## ndilworth

Thank you for the replies!

I'm not sure if it makes a difference but looking at the kernel seed I grabbed last time it's for version 2.6.39 and I'm running 2.6.38. I've grabbed the 2.6.38 version this time around, hopefully it makes a difference.

Is there an easy way to find where drivers are located in the kernel? Once I do make menuconfig it's hard to know where to find things. According to my lspci -n and put it here http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/, I get this list of drivers to install:

i82875p_edac

usb-uhci

uhci-hcd

ehci-hcd

i810_rng

intel-rng,iTCO_wdt

ata_piix

i2c-i801

snd-intel8x0

nv

e100

What is the best way to find all these things?

----------

## dE_logics

You may also use lspci -k which prints the drivers under use directly. It's recommended to run this command directly from generic distro.

In menuconfig, use the '/' key to bring up the search dialog.

Also don't forget to symlink /etc/init.d/net to the respective device (.e.g. /etc/init.d/net.eth0).

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dE_logics,

Theres a .lo missing in your post.

don't forget to symlink /etc/init.d/net.lo  is what you intended to write.

----------

## ndilworth

Thanks everyone, I now have a net.eth0 and can ping out.

My only (possible) issue is when net.eth0 came up I get a warning:

WARNING: net.eth0 has started, but is inactive

----------

